# Lakers Media Day Photos



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers Media Day Photos


----------



## NOODLESTYLE (Jan 20, 2005)

Go Scottie Pippen! :banana:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Brian34Cook said:


>



Does Kobe look a lot bigger or is it just me?


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

HallOfFamer said:


> Does Kobe look a lot bigger or is it just me?


I dont know man. it seems he looked bigger at the game. but yea. I think that was pre workout kobe. Muscle not as swole


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

i thought bynum would tower over kobe


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Nice to see Pippen wearing a Laker coaching shirt....

These photos are getting me pumped!!! 

Can't wait till the season starts!!! :clap: :banana:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Kobe looks like he added some muscle.......Im glad Andrew has lost that baby fat and gained alot of muscle.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Bynum looks much slimmer and stronger than he did at the HS McDonald's game earlier in the year. That's always nice to see. Kobe looks more slim now than last year, which is good because I thought it stopped him from attacking the basket at times.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

kobe looks beast, good 2 see scottie


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

As Kobe and Walton prepare for the season, Chris Mihm has other plans....


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)




----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


>



So im guesing there is no # change for kobe?


----------



## daboo (Jul 21, 2005)

someone tell me when scotie joind da coaching staff


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

daboo said:


> someone tell me when scotie joind da coaching staff


well he never joined the staff but he's training Odom.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)




----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Pip looks good in Laker colors. haha. I cant wait for the season to start.! :clap:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Bynum looks like he is far far away from being anywhere close to NBA ready.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Amareca said:


> Bynum looks like he is far far away from being anywhere close to NBA ready.



You've got to be kidding me, Bynum has trained so hard this off season by losing all the baby fat and gaining all that muscle and hes only 18 years old and isnt done growing and you say hes not ready? Chris kaman now thats not NBA ready.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Chris Kaman are you joking me he is one of the better centers in the league and has some of the best skills for a center. Look at some of the dominating performances he has had aganis the Spurs and Kings


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Chris Kaman are you joking me he is one of the better centers in the league and has some of the best skills for a center. Look at some of the dominating performances he has had aganis the Spurs and Kings



We're talking about size not skills thanx.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kaman is bigger than Bynum and stronger as well. Thanks


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Was Bynum wearing the new Kobe's in that pic or was it just me?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Bynum has come a long way as far as conditioning goes.
















<!-- icon and title -->


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Kaman is bigger than Bynum and stronger as well. Thanks


O yea ? You go to the gym and work out with both of them and have a lifting contest to see whos "stronger" ....In which way is kaman bigger besides height?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Bynum has come a long way as far as conditioning goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Kris Kaman is 7 feet 265 and your calling him not ready look at Bynum he is skinny the have him listed at 285 but no way he is around 250. Sometimes you ignorant post are remarkable.


----------



## MR BRYANT (May 31, 2005)

I think he is on a step...look at his feet


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Kris Kaman is 7 feet 265 and your calling him not ready look at Bynum he is skinny the have him listed at 285 but no way he is around 250. Sometimes you ignorant post are remarkable.




Dude I wasnt even talking to you....Ok if he's listed at 285 which he is because he was 300+ last year in the Mc donalds game , What I was reffering to in my first post was how hard bynum worked to have an NBA body which e does have so if hes 7 feet adn 285 wouldnt you consider that a NBA body? Kaman has flabby arms with no muscle definition, Bynum does . I am not trying to call a EHL war because unlike EHL i am not as patient as he is so please don't bait me like you just did lets end it at this.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lakers Media Day Photos


The happiest day of Bynum's life :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

CubanLaker said:


> Was Bynum wearing the new Kobe's in that pic or was it just me?


I was just thinking the same thing.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Starbury03 said:


> Kaman is bigger than Bynum and stronger as well. Thanks


i dont know about that man

but i'm pretty sure kaman smells


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> Was Bynum wearing the new Kobe's in that pic or was it just me?


No he was wearing the new T-Mac V's.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Yes, we've got Scottie!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lamar Odom









Lamar Odom









Scottie Pippen









Luke Walton & Brian Cook









Corie Blount









Laron Profit


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe & Kwame


















Kobe & Andrew









Bynum & Worthy









Bynum









Kobe & Luke









Pippen & Hodges


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Lakermike05 said:


> You've got to be kidding me, Bynum has trained so hard this off season by losing all the baby fat and gaining all that muscle and hes only 18 years old and isnt done growing and you say hes not ready? Chris kaman now thats not NBA ready.


Lakermike05, Bynum is 17 still. His B-day is October 27, 1987. If you don't believe me then check out the Lakers Roster on NBA.com

Lakers Roster


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Well it looks as if the old corpse is back...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

:eek8: Dang! Kwame looks huge next to Kobe...If we could get Bynum to get as big as Kwame i would be a Happy Laker Camper!!! :cheers:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

i looked at the corie blount picture and thought it was mitch richmond


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

Brian: Nice contract Luke. Can you teach me how to steal from Dr. Buss?
Luke: I could, but it didn't seem to help Tierre...


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Im diggin the beard.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Lamar Odom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


good pics, man


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Odom looks skinny, that's good to see.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Be warned.. Lots of pics.. Also in the link is headshots!

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/so...|0|0|0|0|0|0|7|Lakers|-8193|0|0|0|0&p=7&tag=1









Corie Blount









Tony Bobbitt









Andrew Bynum









Will Conroy









Devean George









Kobe Bryant









Kwame Brown









Luke Walton









Aaron McKie









Chris Mihm









Lamar Odom









Phil Jackson









Sasha Vujacic









Slava Medvedenko









Smush Parker









Von Wafer









Luke Walton & Brian Cook


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

LOL Odum got what he deserved, that team.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Yea Odom got what he deserved, one of the greatest coaches ever and the best shooting guard in the league. Its a lot better than playing for the clippers.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

EHL said:


> Odom looks skinny, that's good to see.


EHL best avatar ever , Hopefully you know who dosent take it .


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)




----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

A few comments,

It good to see players from those old Bulls teams in Lakers coaching shirts!
Bynum looks good, he seemed to really have worked a lot this summer. It shows!
I can't wait for the season to start! :clap:


----------



## Mrdectown (May 28, 2005)

Bobbitt :curse:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Mrdectown said:


> Bobbitt :curse:


I second that emotion. :curse: :cheers:


----------

